# Printer Recommendation



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

Any recommendations for a good laser printer? Right now I just have an inkjet and honestly don't know anything at all about laser printers other than I need one to print on waterproof paper. I'll be using this printer mainly to print labels for my lotions and lip balms, and things if that makes a difference. Thanks.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I have fooled around with waterproof papers. Drafting mylar makes a great waterproof "paper" and some vinyls do well, although they can get freaky in a printer - printing light, but holding an intense static charge. There are some waterproof papers made suitable for lasers.

Ultimately though, the problem comes down to - if it is waterproof, the inks don't go deep and can be chipped off. The two alternative techniques I found to be fairly cheap are coating with a clear spray coating like a spray enamel or lacquer, or covering the label with packing tape before cutting it loose. Of the two, the packing tape is best for high wear situations. The spray coat seems more natural though.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

We just got a Dell business printer from Walmart, works great. It only prints black and white though, which is all we need it to do but not sure if you need color or not...


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I'll play around with some laquer and see how that works before I invest in a laser printer.


----------

